# Commencal Clash 2020



## offinger (28. Januar 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wenn ihr zwischen Clash Signature und Race 2020 wählen müsstet, für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Gruß Offinger


----------



## skreetzh1dda (29. Januar 2020)

offinger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> wenn ihr zwischen Clash Signature und Race 2020 wählen müsstet, für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
> 
> Gruß Offinger


Musst Du doch selber wissen. Fox vs Rockshox usw, Preisunterschied ist auch nicht ohne. Persönlich würde ich vermutlich das Race nehmen und die Bremsen tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenne19 (29. Januar 2020)

Hi, ich habe Signature bestellt. Das Fox-Fahrwerk kenne und liebe ich aus meinem Cube Stereo, welches ich vorher gefahren bin. Das Paket ist für mich rund und ich schraube nicht mehr großartig dran rum, setze mich drauf und habe von Anfang an Spaß ohne den Hintergedanken: Was wäre wenn ... hättste mal gleich ... usw.. Es ist verdammt viel Geld, ja, viel bling bling, ja, ein besserer Fahrer werde ich deswegen auch nicht,  ja. Aber es ist farblich, technisch, Ausstattungsmäßig ein Traumbike für mich


----------

